# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Холостяки

## Asteriks

*Вот же не везёт женщинам! И так мужчин нехватка, а тут эти закоренелые холостяки! Что это за категория мужчин такая? Чего не женятся? Порассуждаем?*

----------


## Sanych

Знаю по своим друзьям, что если до 30 не женился, потом глядя на своих женатых друзей у них к женитьбе вообще желание пропадает. Так что девушки делайте выводы.

----------


## Marusja

а мы вот недавно одного 32 летнего женили, сопротивлялся правда почти целый год, но потом его начали откармливать всякими вкусностями и он здался, так что путь к сердцу мужчины лежит через известный орган

----------


## vova230

Да уж, видно навалились кучей. Парень уж подумал будь что будет, а то житья совсем не дадут.

----------


## Asteriks

Клюнул на вкуснятинку, значит. Слабак! Если б я была холостяком, ни за какие коврижки меня не заставили бы жениться! Я бы представила себе, что явится некая особа в мой налаженный холостяцкий быт и будет везде совать свой любопытный нос. То носки не туда положил, то не той тряпочкой стол вытер.

----------


## Marusja

там такой кадр, что он сам свою жену теперь гоняет за стол невытертый и тапочки криво поставленные

----------


## vova230

> Клюнул на вкуснятинку, значит. Слабак! Если б я была холостяком, ни за какие коврижки меня не заставили бы жениться! Я бы представила себе, что явится некая особа в мой налаженный холостяцкий быт и будет везде совать свой любопытный нос. То носки не туда положил, то не той тряпочкой стол вытер.


Абсолютно верно. Хотя как знать, может действительно пришло время и нашлась судьба.

----------


## Pasha_49

Я бы женился, очень хочется, но не могу найти на ком. Не хочу быть холостяком.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

*ох как я зарекался что буду холостяком как минимум до 25-27 лет, а в итоге всё решилось за 15 дней*

----------


## Akasey

а я об этом как-то не думал, гулял пока гулялось

----------


## Irina

Я думаю многие из них жили по принципу: сначала учеба, потом карьера, затем дом построить. Так молодость и прошла, а вместе с ней и желание что-то менять в своей жизни.

----------

